# Penguin Tetra Bulging tummy



## HerMooness (Oct 25, 2012)

I got the two penguin tetras jan 13th this year and noticed one had a slight 'bump' on its tum. I kept an eye on it and nothing became of it. Was doing nightly roll-call tonight and I saw that this bump on his belly has gone huge! It was not like this this morning. He/she is swimming around normally as before, showing the same level of interest in food and is normal in every way apart from the fact that his belly is huge.I've included a picture.

He's now separated from the rest in a breeding net with his favourite plant purely because I don't know if its a disease, disorder or what and it makes it easier to keep an eye on him.

Tank changes in the last 24 hours includes: 
Water Test - everything normal and correct, nitrates slightly high at 20ppm. Tank temp: 27C
30% ish water change - water treated with stress coat. (Before I noticed the bump)
4 new male guppies, settled in nicely and appear very healthy.
Plants added last night, one of which the fish seemed to have feasted on, including the penguin tetra in question.

The only thing off is this big bulge.

In the time its taken me to type this the bulge has decreased in size by about half but is still more prominent than the original little bump he had. Its so bizarre and I have no idea what I'm dealing with here.

Search on the net came up with little more than someone else talking about it and them never finding out what it was, no mention of the fishes fate though so I'm completely in the dark.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi.

It could be worms.

Keep a very close eye on him/her and keep us posted on what happens.

Don't use medication until you find out what is wrong.


----------

